# Quilling cranky hedgehog



## knikkole (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, I am new to hedgies and am kind of worried about my little guy. We got him at 7 weeks and he was a very friendly, playful little guy up until about 9 or 10 weeks when he started quilling. He is now around 14 weeks and he still loses a few quills everyday and is extremely moody. Is this normal for quilling to last this long? And is his mood normal as well? We get him out and hold him everyday around night time and all he does is hiss at us. I've even tried to cheer him up with meal worms for treats. What can I do?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

New quills are still growing in? If so, it's probably just a long, miserable quilling.

You can try giving him oatmeal baths to ease his itchy, sore skin. Soak a bit of oatmeal in warm water (holding it in a sock will keep it from making a mess) until the water runs milky-white. Soak your hedgehog in that water (including getting it on his back.)

Try to avoid brushing his back quills while he's going through this.

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't seen it, this is a lovely care guide for hedgehogs.


----------



## knikkole (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay, I will try that! thanks!


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

I have only had my hog for a few days, and I had not seen his face once. I looked at his back while he was as usual quilled up and noticed tiny quills new quills and dry skin. Yesterday I gave an oatmeal bath and dripped a tiny bit of olive oil behind both ears. Today I picked up my hedgehog and a compleatly new hog instantly stuck his face out, began exploring and nibbling on my pants and put his quills down compleatly for the first time. Oatmeal and olive oil for the win!


----------

